# 08 Maxima Transmission Grinding



## codyrya195 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hey Guys, i own a 2008 maxima. My transmission makes a grinding noise loud when first start up. It continues as you accelerate or break but not as loud. any suggestions?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Are you absolutely sure it's the transmission and is it automatic or manual? Have you checked the trans fluid?


----------

